# What to get?



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

I know jack crap about audio!

what would be a good setup for $400 or less? 

I have a Sony Xplod 52x4 cd player and some ghetto 6-1/2's all around.

Also, does Sony Xplod suck?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

What do you want? Do you want new speakers and an amp? Do you want bass? Do you want more for sound quality or louder SPL? (Sound Pressure Level or Bass)? 

And yes, Sony Xplod Sucks.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I have Sony Xplods and they sound fine. They may not hit the hardest, but they still sound good to me.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

They are fine for the average user. But if you are into competition and stuff, youll see how much they suck.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Me,
I'm no Audio guy. For $260 I got a Blaupunkt setup (no subwoofer, components in front, 2 ways in rear, 6 disc in dash changer, factory look [which was what I wanted]). I guess for the hardcore audio guys its a joke, but it is the best sound system I have ever heard in a car. Any car.
Mind you, you won't find my setup for my price.

Seth

P.S. normally my HU is $110, and I paid $50. My rear speakers on ebay go for $30-40. My front speakers go for $100. The changer is $190 no matter what. Plus I have the fronts in dynamat in the doors.
As for the sound the bass is tight, not necesarily hard. But that was a decision not a byproduct of my choice. I'm more into sound quality than loudness or in your faceness. Since most of my driving is done with the volume at 'normal' levels, not loud (unless theres a good song on) I wanted a system that could hold all the music at this lower volume which not many systems that I've heard can do.

Seth


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Yup just like seth said,i like to keep it simple also. I have a Pioneer CD 50wx4 and Infinity 6.5 2 ways F & R with some Dynamat. The sound is silky and smooth, i'm not into big booming bass, i enjoy mid-highs better. When i'm in the mood for some deep bass sounds i just wait till i get home lol...


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, id like to be able to roll up with some bass, but my town has noise ordanance and i cannot affored $54 ticket every day. I guess i'd like a decent setup on the front/back and then maybe 2 10's in the back. My friend swears up and down vega makes the hardest hitting 10s i could buy. As always thanks for the help.

fyi: I dont really car about going dif brands. as long as it sounds good, plus you cant really see the front speakers unless your sherlock holmes.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

all that sounds pretty good just dont buy an aiwa cd player


----------

